# Husband fell out of love



## crushed (May 21, 2009)

A few weeks ago he came home piss drunk and told me that he doesn't love me anymore. Then he said I am not the woman he married, the next day he hugged me and apologized and said he loved me.

Since then he's been staying out fishing with his brother (there's no other woman involved). When he comes home he just sits in front of the tv as if I'm not there. Sex went downhill drastically.

Last night he told me that he doesn't have the same feelings as he did before and doesn't want to live a lie, he'd be better off alone, he cares for me alot and will help me get back on my feet. I have 2 children, they call him daddy and they love him alot.

Married almost 2 yrs, last month there were no problems and we were madly in love (or so I thought). When a man does that kind of **** is there any chance to get him to fall back in love?


----------



## crushed (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Usually when a spouse “falls out of love” there multiple reasons. Because this came out of the blue it is likely he has been struggling with this for some time. Think about where the trouble spots might be. Sex life, finances, child care….. 

How is your communication? Have you had discussions about problems in the marriage? Spouses can come back into a marriage when this happens, but it won’t fix itself. What else can you tell us?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I am guessing but to me, people who fall quickly in love are those who fall quickly out of love. Often times sex is involved, a whirlwind romance which crashes and burns.
If that were me, I'd just tell him "OK" and move on... no sense in trying to make him ( or anyone) love you. You'd just be wasting your time.
I'd tell him to pack up and move since he feels that way... and help him pack. Then file for divorce.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

You have to ask yourself "do I deserve to be treated this way. Should I be with a better man who will treat me with respect, trust and honesty?." The answer is yes!!!! I know you may still love this man but really, he's acting like a teenager. Cut him loose. Why would you want someone who doesn't want you? You'll be better off honey. You deserve it. Wouldn't you want a better partner for one of your kids? Set a good example for them. Make them proud. :smthumbup:


----------



## crushed (May 21, 2009)

Amplexor: We`ve had discussion about the problems but we always come together. It was just last month we were taking about taking a trip to Italy.

Preso: I am moving out as this is his house and I`m not entitled to it (I`ve already had legal advice). I do agree with when men fall quickly in they fall quickly out.

1Nurse: I totally agree with you, it`s tough thinking that he will eventually change his mind and realize it was a mistake but I really don`t think that`s gonna happen.


----------

